# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس *
 * تابع أولاً: تمهيـــــــــــد - [4] كيف نفهم العقيدة - الجزء الأخير من التمهيد*
 [ للعودة للجزء السابق اضغط: هُنــــــــــــا ]​


 

*كيف* *نفهم* *العقيدة:*
إن أردنا أن نعرف شيئاً عن المسيحية، يجب أن نعرف أن المسيحية كل  عقائدها متضادة ولم ولن تكن متناقضة قط مع نفسها، بل وتُعتبر مُعضلة حقيقية  وغير مفهومة بل وأحياناً تُسبب إشكالية أمام العقل الغير مستنير ومتسربل  بالنعمة، وقد تكون حجر عثرة وصخرة شك [ الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى  أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تُضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة  الله (2كورنثوس 4: 4) ]: فنحن نُقرر أن الله واحد ونقرر أنه ثالوث مساوي! نُقرر  أن الله يُدنى منه ونُقرر أنه لا يُدنى منه، وذلك كله بآنٍ واحد! وهذا ليس  تناقضاً ولكنه تضاد..

   فهذه الأقوال يجب أن تُقال معاً بآنٍ واحد، وإذا قيلت معاً فالحقيقة  هيَّ بالتقائها. فالحقيقة هيَّ بجمع المتضاد، ولكن الجمع بين المتضاد لا  يتوفر للإنسان على المستوى العقلي، ولكنه فوق العقل ومع ذلك يُدرك بالعقل المستنير بنور النعمة المُشرق، فهو لا يأتي بالشكل  المنظور في حسابات بشرية دقيقة، بل هو قفزة من المنظور للغير منظور، نقله  من الأرض للعلو السماوي، وهذه القفزة لا تأتي على حساب قدرات بشرية ولا حسب  طاقة إنسانية، بل هي قفزة تأتي بقوة الله بالإيمان الحي، فالحقائق  المسيحية كلها لا تُدرك إلا بالحس الروحي الذي بالإيمان، بخبرة لقاء الله  في الصلاة والكلمة والإفخارستيا وممارسة الأسرار المقدسة التي ترفعنا لله  حسب مسرة مشيئته، بعلاقة الحب بيننا وبين الله، التي تظهر في طاعة وصاياه.

  إننا نجد في العقيدة، إن الكنيسة منظورة وغير منظورة بآنٍ واحد. هذا  أيضاً تقرير لاهوتي متضاد. وأسرار الكنيسة مادية وغير مادية في نفس ذات  الوقت، فكيف تجمع المادة ما هوَّ ليس مادة ؟!! ( هذه ليست فلسفة جديدة  نعتنقها ونطرحها للمناقشة ولكنها عقيدة حية قوامها وسرها الله الذي نتمتع  بها برؤية الإيمان الحي بعقل مُستنير ناظر الله)

  إذن نستطيع أن نخرج بنتيجة وهيَّ: 
*إن مفتاح اللاهوت المسيحي كله هوَّ الإيمان بشخص الرب يسوع المسيح،  إيماناً قلبياً واعياً، فيه يُصبح الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه هوَّ الشارح *[1]* للاهوته بفتح ذهن متلقي العقيدة وأسرار الكنيسة من الله الحي بالإيمان: **[ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب ] (لوقا 24: 45)*


   أي أن يؤمن الإنسان بشخص الله إيمان حقيقي حي وعلامته الطاعة لوصاياه. وبذلك يستمتع بفتح الذهن وفهم الكتب!!
    عموماً أن كل الدراسات التي يأتيها الإنسان لمعرفة العقيدة الإيمانية،  بل وحتى كل المبادئ التي يستقرّ فيها الإنسان ذهنياً فيما يختص بلاهوت  المسيح تظل واقعة تحت الظلمة العقلية الكثيفة – مهما كان العلم على درجة  دقيقة من الصحة [2]–  إلى أن يدخل المسيح بشخصه داخل القلب فينيره، وحينئذٍ تتبدد الظلمة  وتُستعلّن الحقيقة، بدون أي جهد أو برهان: [ أنا هوَّ نور العالم من يتبعني  فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة ] (يوحنا 8: 12)
  كما لا يُخفى على الإنسان أن التعبير عن الحقيقة الإلهية المعلَّنة في  شخص الرب يسوع المسيح وحياته، بلّ وكل الحقائق الإلهية على وجه العموم، من  العسير غاية العُسرّ أن توضحها للعقل الكلمات والمصطلحات بنفس القدر التي  تكون فيه واضحة للقلب بنور النعمة المُخلِّصة.

  فإنه على قدر ما يكون الإنسان في أقصى حالات النشوة الروحية والاستعلان  والرؤيا القلبية، بقدر ما ينحصرّ الفكر ويعجز اللسان عن التعبيرّ والوصف: [  أعرف إنساناً في المسيح.. اختطف إلى الفردوس وسمع كلمات لا يُنطق بها ولا  يسوغ لإنسان أن يتكلم بها ] (2كورنثوس 12: 2 – 4)

  لذلك، كان من النتائج الواضحة والحتمية لهذا القصور في التعبير عن الحق  الإلهي الكائن في شخص المسيح الكلمة، أنه أصبح من الصفات اللازمة للعقيدة  المسيحية، فكان اعتمادها الأساسي على الإلهام الذي يتدفق في القلب بمجرد  قبول شخص الرب يسوع المسيح، لذلك بعدما تجد الكنيسة أن المسيح الرب ملك على  القلب تُسلم أولادها علم اللاهوت دون خوفٍ من كبرياء أو تعالي يُصيب  القلب، لأن المسيح النور الحقيقي بشخصه في القلب يسكن، وروحه القدوس يُعطي  الرؤيا والإلهام والفهم الواعي في عقل مستنير وقلب مستقيم، لتتحول المعرفة  لحياة، فيخرج التعليم مُعاشاً قبل أن يكون كلاماً وألفاظاً، لذلك نجد أن  المعلم الأمين الذي تذوق عمل الله ونال الموهبة السماوية، فهو يعمل أولاً  ثم يُعلِّم، ولكن تعليمه ليس جامداً متمسكاً بالحرف الذي يقتل أو يدخل في  جمود الفكر متمسكاً بلفظ يُعادي به الآخرين، بل بحرية وإلهام يشرح بألفاظ  متنوعة، وقد يحفر ألفاظاً لاهوتية وروحية جديدة بالروح عينه الذي ألهم  الآباء، فتظهر قوة عمل الله فيه، هذا الذي لا ينقطع من جيل لجيل، فيظهر أن  إلهام الروح لا يتوقف قط في أي عصر أو زمان، لا بالمنطق بل بالروح والقوة  في حياة مقدسة تعلن مجد الله الحي فيه، بل وتظهر مع الأيام والنمو ملامح  الله الحي فيه.



 وسؤلنا الآن: 
 ما هوَّ هذا الإيمان الحي؟ ما هيَّ أصوله؟ ما معناه؟ كيف نحيا به؟ كيف نناله؟​   سوف  نبحث حسب قصد الله في الكتاب المقدس، الذي فيه يُستعلن سرّ الله وقصده،  علنا نَسبرّ غوره، فننال قوته ونحيا به بكل أصالة، لنرضي الله، لأنه بدون  إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه، ونُميز بين الإيمان الحي الذي ينمو، الذي هوَّ حسب  عطية الله وقصده الذي فيه طاعة مطلقه لله وتنفيذ وصاياه بكل لهفة وحب صادق،  وبين الإيمان الميت الجامد الذي هوَّ حسب الناس، البعيد كل البعد عن حياة  الطاعة والبذل والعطاء والاكتفاء بالشعارات والكلمات المزوقة، والتفلسف  والانفعال النفسي الذي يجعل الحياة في تقلب وعدم  استقرار روحي أصيل !!

  وينبغي لنا أن نعلم إننا لا نُريد أن نتفلسف أو نضع مبدأ جديد، أو إننا  إزاء موضوع عقيم قدّ عفا عليه الزمان، أو موضوع معروف عندنا وسمعنا عنه  الكثير ونُريد موضوع جديد وفكرة جديدة، لكننا الآن نبحث عن الأساس الذي  تُبنى عليه حياتنا كلها، فالمؤمن الحقيقي يزداد إيماناً، والغير مؤمن يضع  قدميه على الطريق طالباً من الله أن ينال هذا الإيمان الحي الفعال بالطاعة،  مُميزاً ما هوَّ من الله وما هوَّ من العقل البشري الجامد الغير مستنير والذي لا ينظر الله.

  إننا - في الواقع - نبحث عما فُقِد في زماننا وجيلنا هذا، الذي معظمه  وغالبيته العُظمى يحيا حياة انفعالية عابرة تتسم بالسطحية والبرودة  والاكتفاء، وعدم التدقيق، وحتى كثير من المدققين يدخلون في المجال العقلي ويحصرون الإيمان والمعرفة في الفكر وفلسفة كلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع بدون برهان الروح والقوة، وأيضاً البعض الآخر يحصر الإيمان في الحسيات والأرضيات حتى أنهم يتعلقون بالمعجزات ناسيين حياة الوصية ومقدسين المعجزات ورفعوها فوق تغيير القلب والدخول في سرّ الإيمان الحي، والبعض يحيا في اكتفاء بدون الدخول للعمق ظناً منهم أن العمق كبرياء القلب، وهذا خطير، فقد فقدنا في هذا الزمان – للأسف – كل أبعاد  الحياة الروحية الأصلية والأصيلة واكتفينا بالفلسفة وكثرة المعارف بدون أن  نحيا ما نقوله، أو يظهر فينا قوة الإيمان الحي الذي نتكلم عنه كثيراً،  ويكفي أن نُلقي نظرة على بعض شباب الكنيسة، وأيضاً على بعض خدامها وسلوكهم ومعرفتهم  !!! وأيضاً على حال معظم الشعب الذي عند أدنى مشكلة يخور إيمانه ويحزن  ويكتأب كأنه بلا رجاء، وكف عن أن يسمع صوت الله الحي الذي قال للتلاميذ  حينما خافوا: [ ثم قال لهم أين إيمانكم فخافوا وتعجبوا قائلين فيما بينهم  من هو هذا فانه يأمر الرياح أيضاً والماء فتطيعه ] (لوقا 8: 25)، وللأسف  بسبب ضعف التعليم وكثرة الشعارات والكلام بدون حياة، وقلة المؤمنين الأحياء  بقوة الله يُسلَّمون الإيمان الحي فلم تُفتح عين الناس بعد ليروا أن من هو  معهم أقوى من الذي عليهم: 


   [ لا تخف لأن الذين معنا أكثر من الذين معهم ] (2ملوك 6: 16)
   [ جميع عظامي تقول يا رب من مثلك المنقذ المسكين ممن هو أقوى منه والفقير والبائس من سالبه ] (مزمور 35: 10)
   [ لأن الرب فدى يعقوب وفكه من يد الذي هو أقوى منه ] (أرميا 31: 11)  
    للأسف كثيراً ما نَدَّعي أننا مؤمنون، ولكن مكتوب من ثمارهم تعرفونهم؟!!  ولن نُعَلّق على هذا، فالأمرّ متروك لكل واحد فينا ليسأل نفسه ويبحث عن  أبديته ويهتم بحياته، لأن من يعرف أعماق الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان، فمن يعرف عاره يعرف كيف يطلب مجده، ومن يعرف كيف يطلب مجده، يصل لله بسهوله، ومن يصل لله ينال منه قوة يلبسها ويرتفع بها للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين، فيحيا من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح...

  عموماً سنبحث عن الإيمان في الكتاب المقدس وعند آباء الكنيسة، علنا  نستطيع أن نُصغِ إلى قول القديس بوليكاربوس الشهيد ونجتهد أن يكون قوله  فينا:    [ من بوليكاربوس والشيوخ الذين معه إلى كنيسة الله المقيمة في فيلبي  سلام ورحمة من الله الكلي القدرة ومن يسوع المسيح مخلصنا فلتكن معكم.
   إني أُهنئكم جداً  بيسوع المسيح ربنا على استقبالكم لصور المحبة الحقيقية وعلى توديعكم، كما  هوَّ مفروض عليكم، لمن حملوا السلاسل الجديرة بالقديسين، هذه السلاسل التي  هيَّ أكاليل لمن أختارهم الله ربنا حقيقة.
*إن الجذور الراسخة لإيمانكم والمعرفة منذ القديم ما زالت تُثمرّ بيسوع المسيح* سيدنا الذي تحمل الموت من أجلنا وأقامه الله ناقضاً آلام (أوجاع) الموت.
   الذي وإن لم تروه تحبونه، لذلك وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُوصف ومجيد، *هذا الإيمان يرغب الكثيرون أن يصلوا إليه*، إنكم تعرفون، ولا يُخفى عليكم، إن خلاصكم ما كان بأعمال عملتموها، بل بنعمته خلصكم على حسب رضا مشيئته بيسوع المسيح.
   لذلك منطقوا حقويكم، *واتقوا الله بالمخافة والحق*، طارحين جانباً كلام الثرثرة الفارغ وضلال الأمم، *موطدين الإيمان*  على من أقام ربنا من الموت، وأتاه المجد، وأعطاه أن يجلس عن يمين عرشهُ  وأخضع لهُ كل ما في السماء وما على الأرض ويُطيعهُ كل من لهُ نسمة حياة.  وسيأتي ليُدين الأحياء والأموات وسيطلب الله حساباً عن دمه من أولئك الذين  يرفضون أن يؤمنوا بهِ.
   كما أقامه من بين الأموات كذلك يُقيمنا *إذا فعلنا إرادته وسلكنا حسب وصاياه**وأحببنا ما أحبه وابتعدنا عن كل مظلمة وطمع وبُخل ونميمة وشهادة زور*..] (عن رسالة القديس بوليكاربوس أسقف أزمير الفصل الأول والثاني)​________________________
[1] طبعاً لا يجوز فهم أن المسيح يجلس أمامنا وجهاً لوجه أو يُرسل ملاكاً ليشرح لنا، طبعاً مضطر اكتب هذا التوضيح لكي لا يفهم كلامي أحد خطأ كعادة البعض، فالمقصود هوَّ أن الرب يسوع يفتح الذهن كما فتح ذهن التلاميذ ليفهموا الكتب، والكنيسة على مرّ العصور لم تُستحدث كلمة لاهوتية من ذاتها، بل نطقت بما تسلمته من الرسل والقديسين الذين استلموا من الرب نفسه بإلهام الروح القدس، وتشربت كلمة الله على مستوى الإيمان والمحبة بالنعمة، ونطقت، وكرزت، بعمل الله، بقوة سلطان الروح الذي عمل ويعمل وسيستمر يعمل فيها على مدى العصور والأزمنة، لذلك نحتت ألفاظ لاهوتية جديدة ولكنها في ذات الوقت من نفس ذات الإلهام والامتداد الرسولي بالروح الواحد عينه. 

[2]  طبعاً لا نقصد أن العلم غير ضروري أو نستهين به باي حال من الأحوال، ولكننا نقول أن *العلم بدون نور الله* في القلب يُصبح نقمة على الإنسان نفسه لأن العلم ينفخ كما قال بولس الرسول، والعلم مهما كان دقيق بدون لبس شخص الكلمة يسوع المسيح وحضوره في القلب مُعطياً استنارة للذهن، ويحيا الإنسان منقاداً بروح الله يُصبح بلا معنى، لأنه كيف أدرس طبيعة شخص المسيح الحي وليس لي أي علاقة تربطني به، وليس لهُ أي دور في حياتي اليومية المٌعاشة ولا أطلب مجده وألتمس وجهه ؟!!!، فلا بُدَّ لي – قبلما أدرس وأعرف - من أن يكون لي إيمان حي حقيقي به، أي علاقة حقيقية قائمة على إيمان حي أساسه الثقة فيه وطاعة وصاياه، وثمر الروح القدس واضح في حياتي..​


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2012)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

استاذي الغالي اولا كل سنه وحضرتك طيب
وبشكر حضرتك علي الموضوع الجميل 
من بحر المواضيع الروعه لقلم حضرتك
ومتابعه اكيد لمواضيعك الجميله
وبطلب من ربنا يكون معك دايما
ويبارك خدمتك 
امين
​


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> استاذي الغالي اولا كل سنه وحضرتك طيب
> وبشكر حضرتك علي الموضوع الجميل
> من بحر المواضيع الروعه لقلم حضرتك
> ومتابعه اكيد لمواضيعك الجميله
> ...



وانت طيبة ويملأ الله حياتك بسلامه الفائق
ويعطينا قوة الإيمان الحي الذي يُرضيه آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> إننا نبحث عما فُقِد في زماننا وجيلنا هذا، الذي يحيا حياة انفعالية عابرة تتسم بالسطحية والبرودة والاكتفاء، وعدم التدقيق، فقد فقدنا في هذا الزمان – للأسف – كل أبعاد الحياة الروحية الأصلية والأصيلة واكتفينا بالفلسفة وكثرة المعارف بدون أن نحيا ما نقوله، أو يظهر فينا قوة الإيمان الحي الذي نتكلم عنه كثيراً، ويكفي أن نُلقي نظرة على شباب الكنيسة، وأيضاً على خدامها وسلوكهم ومعرفتهم !!! وأيضاً على حال معظم الشعب الذي عند أدنى مشكلة يخور إيمانه ويحزن ويكتأب كأنه بلا رجاء، وكف عن أن يسمع صوت الله الحي الذي قال للتلاميذ حينما خافوا: [ ثم قال لهم أين إيمانكم فخافوا وتعجبوا قائلين فيما بينهم من هو هذا فانه يأمر الرياح أيضاً والماء فتطيعه ] (لوقا 8: 25)، وللأسف بسبب ضعف التعليم وكثرة الشعارات والكلام بدون حياة، وقلة المؤمنين الأحياء بقوة الله يُسلَّمون الإيمان الحي فلم تُفتح عين الناس بعد ليروا أن من هو معهم أقوى من الذي عليهم:





يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
موضوع رائع و شيِّق

و رائعة كلمة التناقض و التضاد

هو بس لى تعليق على خدام الكنيسة

إن مشكلة خدام الكنيسة (أقصد فى كثير من الكنائس فى الاسكندرية وليس الكل)
عند إختيار الخادم لا يكون على أساس القداسة و لا حتى على أساس إرتباطه بالكنيسة ولا على أساس شىء مهم

و إليك أسس الاختيار:
1-أول ما الواد أو البنت يخلصوا ثانوية عامة ........فجأة يبقى أستاذ مدارس أحد :dntknw:
2- لو مش أستاذ مدارس أحد و حصلت لك مشكلة .....حشيش ........مخدرات......... مصاحبلك بت ........يقوم أبونا يعمل إيه ...........يخليك خادم مدارس أحد:w00t:

إذا نظرنا الى الاساسان السابقان .........لا تتعجب إن أنتج شعب ضعيف الايمان و متزعزع..........و لا تتعجب من ضعف التعليم ..........عادى يعنى 

طبعا أنا لا أتكلم عن كل الخدام  ولا عن كل الكنائس..............إنما عن شريحة لا يستهان بها


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شرح جميل جدا عن العقيدة 
ومع حضرتك حق احنا فعلا امش بنحاول ندور على اساس 
عقيدتنا ويكون عندنا شغف بالامور اللاهوتية والعقائدية 
بالرغم الكتاب المقدس بيقولنا 
كونوا مستعدين لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

هو بس لى تعليق على خدام الكنيسة

إن مشكلة خدام الكنيسة (أقصد فى كثير من الكنائس فى الاسكندرية وليس الكل)
عند إختيار الخادم لا يكون على أساس القداسة و لا حتى على أساس إرتباطه بالكنيسة ولا على أساس شىء مهم

و إليك أسس الاختيار:
1-أول ما الواد أو البنت يخلصوا ثانوية عامة ........فجأة يبقى أستاذ مدارس أحد :dntknw:
2- لو مش أستاذ مدارس أحد و حصلت لك مشكلة .....حشيش ........مخدرات......... مصاحبلك بت ........يقوم أبونا يعمل إيه ...........يخليك خادم مدارس أحد:w00t:

إذا نظرنا الى الاساسان السابقان .........لا تتعجب إن أنتج شعب ضعيف الايمان و متزعزع..........و لا تتعجب من ضعف التعليم ..........عادى يعنى 

طبعا أنا لا أتكلم عن كل الخدام  ولا عن كل الكنائس..............إنما عن شريحة لا يستهان بها 

[/QUOTE]

 فى حاجة اسمها اعداد خدمة ممنوع حد يخدم غير لما يرشح 
من اساتذة اعداد الخدمة 

وفى منهج متكامل عن اعدا الخدمة مينفعش تخدم غير لما يسألوك فى المنهج ويشوفو اجاباتك علية  
اكيد فى خدام زى ما انتى بتقولى بس الغلط عند  كهنة الكنيسة لانك مش بتخرج خادم انت بتخرج جيل


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> موضوع رائع و شيِّق
> 
> و رائعة كلمة التناقض و التضاد
> ...




سلام لشخصك العزيز في الرب يسوغ
طبعاً هذه ليست مشكلة الإسكندرية وحدها، دية مشكلة القاهرة الأكبر والأضخم والأعظم، لأن عند كثيرين مبدأ غير إنجيلي آبائي إيماني حي (وهي فتوة هذا الجيل من الجيل الذي يسبقه حينما شغل عقله ومنطقة بدون صوت الروح القدس)، وهو حينما تجد إنسان خارج الكنيسة أأتي به بجعله يخدم في الكنيسة ليرتبط بها ومن هنا تربح نفسه، وهذه هي الطامه الكُبرى، لأنه الأفضل أنه يصوم ويصلي من أجله م يدعوه للمسيح الرب النور والحياة، يدعوه لاجتماع حي أولاً وحينما يتوب ويمتلء بالروح ينتظر ليعرف موهبة الروح الذي نالها ويدعوه للخدمة حسب عطية الله له، وبالطبع - بسبب هذا المبدأ الذي من الشيطان وليس من الله - النتيجة أنه لم يعرف الله ولم يدخل في شركة معه، ويبدأ يتعلم الكلام ويكلم الناس على أساس أنه خادم، ويظن أن هذه هي الحياة مع الله، وأن التوبة ودخوله الحياة الأبدية بدأ يوم خدمته في الكنيسة، غير عالماً بأنه مكتوب: [ طوبى لمن عَمِلَ وعَلَّم وهذا يُدعى عظيماً في ملكوت الله ]، وتعليمه كله بالطبع خالي من إلهام الروح القدس الذي لا يعرفه ولم يقم معه شركة حياة، ويرى أن التوبة هو حضور الكنيسة والخدمة، وبالطبع لا يُعطي  الإنسان الآخرين من فراغ، لأن فاقد الشيء كيف له أن يُعطية !!!!

فمن كنز قلب الإنسان الخفي يُعطي الآخرين، فلو عنده وصية الله والروح القدس يعمل في داخله، فمن كنز الروح يُعطي، أما لو كان خالي من هذا الكنز العظيم، فبأي شيء يخدم أو يُعطي، غير أنه يسير في طريق الهلاك ويشد معه الآخرين، ومن هنا نجد أسئلة الناس ماذا نفعل لنقدم ما هو جديد في الخدمة !!! وتظل الحيرة وفتوة التجديد حتى صارت الكنيسة والعالم شيء واحد ولا فرق، والكل فقد معنى العبادة وزهق من الصلاة ويستطيع أن يسمع العظات ويسمعها بل ويقول أفضل منها، لأن حياته بقت كلام في كلام، ومين النهادرة مش بيعرف يتكلم ويكتب ولا ينقل موضوع ولا يحضر عظة ويتكلم بيها ويقول كلام جميل، ولكنه كلام إنشاء، وبقت الخدمة عبارة عن حصة إنشاء ونشاط، والرب غايب ولا يوجد واحد يخرج لامساً الرب يسوع فينال شفاء لنفسه، أو واحد يخرج وإيمانه قد تقوى لأنه رأى يسوع ففرح .... أو واحد شعر بقوة التوبة وقرر أنه يتوب ويحيا مع الله بكل إخلاص وأمانة لأنه أحبه !!!

عموماً يا أختي سيظل كل كاهن أو أمين خدمة أو أسقف مسئول أمام الله الحي على تعيين خادم لا يعرفه ويخدم خدمة غريبة عن الله فَضَّلْ وأضل الآخرين معه وشدهم وجذبهم لطريق وأسلوب حياة لا تعرف التقوى ولا سرّ الحياة الجديدة في المسيح، فلا عجب أن تُضر الخدمة وتفسد النفوس، وما نحتاجه اليوم هو التوبة والمثال الحي من كل خادم أمين، لأن واجب علينا أن نتوب ونعود لله القدوس حت يتمجد فينا وبنا... 

وأن أردتي تعرفي حال الخادم فاسئليه عن خبرته مع الله وكيف يراه ويسمع صوته في حياته !!!؛ وأشكرك حقيقي على ردك ووععيك بخطورة الأمر والحال الذي وصلنا إليه... النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> شرح جميل جدا عن العقيدة
> ومع حضرتك حق احنا فعلا امش بنحاول ندور على اساس
> عقيدتنا ويكون عندنا شغف بالامور اللاهوتية والعقائدية
> بالرغم الكتاب المقدس بيقولنا
> ...



وهبنا الله قوة الحياة الجديدة لنعيش كما يحق لإنجيل ربنا يسوع قبل أن نتكلم
ونشهد له بحياتنا قبل كلامنا عنه، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
 النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> هو بس لى تعليق على خدام الكنيسة
> 
> إن مشكلة خدام الكنيسة (أقصد فى كثير من الكنائس فى الاسكندرية وليس الكل)
> عند إختيار الخادم لا يكون على أساس القداسة و لا حتى على أساس إرتباطه بالكنيسة ولا على أساس شىء مهم
> ...



 فى حاجة اسمها اعداد خدمة ممنوع حد يخدم غير لما يرشح 
من اساتذة اعداد الخدمة 

وفى منهج متكامل عن اعدا الخدمة مينفعش تخدم غير لما يسألوك فى المنهج ويشوفو اجاباتك علية  
اكيد فى خدام زى ما انتى بتقولى بس الغلط عند  كهنة الكنيسة لانك مش بتخرج خادم انت بتخرج جيل [/QUOTE]

أولاً بادئ ذي بدءن لابد من أن تعرفي يا أختي أن الموضوع مش تعميم، لأنه يوجد خدام أمناء رغم ندرتهم وقلتهم ...

ثانياً، للأسف الشديد يا أختي العزيزة، أن الموضوع في الكنيسة بقى منهج وحفظ كلمات ومعلومات وامتحانات، بدون خبرة حياة حقيقية مع الله، لأن الموضوع أصبح عكسي، لأن المفروض أولاً يكون هناك توبة حقيقية بدأت في قلب الإنسان، ثم حياة مع الله كشركة وخبرة، ثم حينما أجد واحد له خبرة حقيقية مع الله في أين وسنين توبة مستقيمة حلوة وبدأ ينضج روحياً ونفسياً، في هذه الحالة فقط يتم ترشيحه للخدمة، ويوضع منهج يتناسب معه ثم يخدم في الآخر ويستمر في اجتماع الخدام الذي دوره أن يبني الخادم ويعطيه عمق أكثر في خبرة جديدة واستمرار في النور والبُنيان.. 

ولكن حتى لو إنسان كويس وله أخلاق عظيمة جداً، وحافظ الطقس الكنسي وله باع في كعرفة الكتب، هذا لا ينفع للخدمة إطلاقاً ولا حتى نفسه، لأنه من الضروري أن يبدأ حياة التوبة الحقيقية أولاً، ومن الخطورة دخول إنسان الخدمة على أساس معلومات وفكر بدون توبة وشركة حيه مع الله الحي !!! مع وجود أمانة وإلحاح من الله ظهر في داخله لخدمه اسمه بعد أن قطع شوطاً في الطريق الروحي ولم يعد له طفوله فكرية أو اندفاع شبابي... 

فالموضوع مستحيل يبدأ عكسي، أي مجرد منهج خدمة واسئلة في المنهج وكراسة للتأكد انه بيواظب على أسرار الكنيسة والاعتراف، (وللأسف الناس نسيت أن لا يوجد شيء اسمه اعتراف، بل اسمه سرّ *التوبة *والاعتراف، وليس الاعتراف وحده، لأنه سيبقى بلا قيمة بدون توبة، والتوبة يعني تغيير القلب والذهن والكيان كله لكيان جديد أي ينطبع صورة الله في القلب متمثلاً بالمسيح القيامة والحياة)، لأن ماذا ينفعه المنهج عند مجيء وظهور ربنا يسوع على سحب المجد، أو عند انتقاله هو شخصياً، فمعلوماته لن تعطية الحياة الأبدية والشركة مع الله إلى الأبد، بل حضور الرب في داخله وامتلائه بالروح القدس، لأنه كيف يُسلم إيمان حي للمخدومين وهو نفسه لم يستلمه ليحيا به، لأن الإيمان حياة وسلوك وليس معلومات وفكر، لأن الرب نفسه قال: [ تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله ]

فالكتب وحدها بدون قوة الله تنفخ الإنسان ويظن في نفسه أن له الحياة الأبدية و أن بأخلاقة أو خدمته له الملكوت، مع أنه محروم من حضور الله في حياته اليومية، وأنا هنا لا أتكلم عن مجرد معجزات بيشوفها أو اعتناء الله العام بخليقته، بل باتكلم عن علاقة خاصة وجدانية فيها الله حبيبي الشخصي ولي علاقة داخلية على مستوى الرؤيا واللمس والاختبار الحي، ونتيجته التصاقي بالله وسماعي صوته وتغيير قلبي إليه، وتراكم الخبرات الروحية أدخل الخدمة لكي أُسلم خبرة عشتها متطابقة مع خبرة الآباء القديسين بروح الكتاب المقدس، روح الإلهام، الروح القدس الرب المُحيي، روح التعليم وتسليم الخبرة، الروح الي يقود الكنيسة كلها، وليس فكر الإنسان مهما ما كان حكيم وله خبرة الأيام، لأن خبرة الأيام حسب الإنسان تختلف عن خبرة الحياة الروحية حسب قيادة الروح القدس... النعمة معك​


----------



## amgd beshara (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ ايمن 
موضوع جميل جدا و استفدت من الاسئلة و الردود 
الرب يبارك حياتك و يزيدك من كل نعمة


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> شكرا استاذ ايمن
> موضوع جميل جدا و استفدت من الاسئلة و الردود
> الرب يبارك حياتك و يزيدك من كل نعمة



ويهبك فيض سيل من النعمة ويعطيك كل قوة وسند حقيقي مع شبع تام لقلبك حسب احتياجك لتتقوى الشركة التي بينك وبين الله حبيبك الخاص، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> فى حاجة اسمها اعداد خدمة ممنوع حد يخدم غير لما يرشح
> من اساتذة اعداد الخدمة
> 
> وفى منهج متكامل عن اعدا الخدمة مينفعش تخدم غير لما يسألوك فى المنهج ويشوفو اجاباتك علية
> اكيد فى خدام زى ما انتى بتقولى بس الغلط عند  كهنة الكنيسة لانك مش بتخرج خادم انت بتخرج جيل



أنا عارفة إن فيه منهج صدقينى و عارفة إنهم بيشددوا عليه

لكن من وجهة نظرى المسألة مش مسألة منهج يتحفظ و يمتحن فيه ولما ينجح يبقى خادم 

هذا فى حد ذاته لا يكفى

لازم إختيار الخادم يكون على أساس علاقته مع ربنا 

مش أى حد اللى يبقى خادم ......الخادم دا زى الأب بالنسبة للأولاد بيقلدوه فى كل حاجة 

سورى يعنى فى الكلام ...........لو الخادم إتنخم وتف ح يرجع إبنك من مدارس الاحد بيتنخم و يتف :11azy: 

أما من جهة الخدام اللى بأتكلم عنهم 
دا موجودين كتيييييييييييييييييير جدا و كارثة كبيرة أوى 

لما يرجع إبنك البيت و يحط قلم فى فمه و يقلد واحد بيشرب سيجارة 

و تسأليه بتقلد مين يا ولد ..............يقولك أستاذ فلان :heat: فى مدارس الاحد

ينفع كدة يعنى :w00t:


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الخادم بطبيعة عطية الله المُعطاه له [ هذا لو كان يحيا بالإيمان وبتوبة مستمرة ونال موهبة الروح ] هو أب على نحوٍ ما، لذلك الكنيسة في تقليدها لا تُعطي الخدمة في التعليم لمن هو صغير السن وعلى الأخص الذي تحت سن ال30 إلا لو كان مشهود له بنموه الروحي وبعطية خاصة جداً من الله وهي نادرة الحدوث وليس بالكثرة التي نراها...

وطبعاً عامل السن ليس هو الأساس، ولكن مشكلة مرحلة الشباب هو الاندفاع العاطفي وعدم التروي وفهم المخدوم بطريقة عميقة وصحيحة لكي يستطيع ان يُسلم له تعليم متزن ليس فيه اندفاع الشباب الشديد الغير متروٍ، وليس معنى هذا أن الشباب الصغير لا يخدم قط، ولكن لكل واحد دور ينبغي على أمين الخدمة أو الكاهن ان يعرف بإفراز وتمييز ما هو دور كل واحد وعطية الله له، وكيف ينبغي أن يُنميها ويعمل بها ليوجهه التوجيه الصحيح لصالح نفسه والكنيسة، لأن كل شيء ينبغي أن يكون في وضعه الصحيح للبُنيان، لأن الجسد الواحد له أعضاء كثيرة ولكن كل عضور له دوره الخاص ولا ينفع ان يقوم به عضوٍ آخر، فالأذن تسمع ولكنها لا تنظر، والعين تنظر ولكنها لا تنطق، والأرجل تسير ولكنها لا تمسك، واليد تمسك وتضمد ولكنها لا تنقي الجسم من السموم، والكلية تستخلص السموم من الجسم ولكنها لا تهضم، وهكذا الجسم كله يسير بنظام دقيق وكل شيء في موضوعه ومستحيل أن يتبدل عضو مع آخر ليقوم بدوره ... 
وهكذا في كنيسة الله لا ينبغي أن نأتي بفنان ورسام ونجعله خادم أطفال، ولا خادم أطفال نجعله خادماً في اجتماع خدام (ليس لأنه أقل أو ضعيف، بل لأن هذا ليس دوره، لأن في الكنيسة لا يوجد شيء اسمه: هذا أعظم وهذا أفضل وهذا أقوى)، ولا ينفع أن نأتي بمتكلم وخادم شباب ليكون في المكتبة ويخدم فيها، أو واحد واخد موهبة البحث ونجعله متكلم وليس له في التكلم... الخ الخ.. فينبغي أن يوضع كل إنسان في وضعه الصحيح حسب العطية الذي مالها من الله ووزنته لخدمة بنيان الكنيسة، لأن فيه مشكلة في الناس بتخبط في الأمور وتخلطها مع بعضها البعض ويأخذون كلمة الله لأرميا لا تقل أني ولد، ويقلوا الرب هايعينك ومش مهم أنت مين والا بتعمل ايه، ويحشروه حشراً في الخدمة وفي النهاية حياته تتعثر والخدمة تفشل والكنيسة تفقد أولادها وهو نفسه تقدمه الروحي يتراجع جداً وقد يفقد في النهاية حياته الروحية كلها...

فليس كل الخدام متكلمين وليس كلهم باحثين، وكل باحث متخصص في شيء، عموماً علينا أن نُدرك أنه تستحيل الخدمة أن لم يدخل الإنسان اولاً في الطريق الروحي السليم وأكمل زمان توبة الأول، ثم نال موهبة الله ويعرف مكانته وأين هو وما هي خدمته، هل هو نال موهبة الأبوة أم البحث أم أي شيء آخر من الروح القدس ليخدم الكنيسة وفق عمل الله الحي وصوت الروح القدس، فالمعلومات والقراءة وغيرها وحدها لا تكفي أن تصنع خادم كما قلنا كلنا، وكما وضعت موضوعات عن الخدمة وشرحت فيها من هو الخادم وما هي دعوته وما هو طريقه وكيف يكون خادم حقيقي... أشكركم كتير على حديثكم الحلو ومناقشتكم الفعالة والمفيدة للجميع كونوا معافين
​


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2012)

علينا أن نعلم يقيناً، أنه من المستحيل أن نخدم ونقدم رسالة الكنيسة  ونحن لم نتوب بعد أو نحيا في الحرية التي حررنا بها ربنا يسوع، فكيف ننادي  بما لا نحيا به، فكيف لنا أن نطلب حرية الآخرين ونحن بعد تحت عبودية الخطية  ونفعلها ونقع تحت سلطانها المدمر للنفس، ليس كمجرد ضعف في الطريق وسقوط عن  دون قصد، أو بسبب ضعف، ما لم نُعالج منه بقوة الله الحي، بل حالنا مقيدين تحت  نيرها الصعب ولم نتذوق النصرة والغلبة التي بربنا يسوع ونحيا كأولاد لله  لنا الحرية، وسلاحنا قوة حياة التوبة بقلب يحب الله ويثق به جداً:


[ أجابهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية ] (يوحنا 8: 34)
 [ كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً والخطية هي التعدي ] (1يوحنا 3: 4)
فينبغي لنا أن نتوب أولاً ونتحرر من  سلطان الخطية والموت ونثبت في حرية ربنا يسوع: [ فاثبتوا إذاً في الحرية التي قد  حررنا المسيح بها ولا ترتبكوا أيضاً بنير عبودية ] (غلاطية 5: 1)، ثم بعد ذلك  نخدم بعد أن نأخذ الموهبة من الله ونتأصل في حياة التقوى لأننا نُعلِّم لا  بأفكارنا بل بفكر الرب الذي لا نتعلمه أو نعرفه بدون الطهارة والنقاوة، [  لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه، وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح ] (1كورنثوس 2: 16):
+ طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله (متى 5: 8)
 + أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به (يوحنا 15: 3)
 +  الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح و حياة (يوحنا 6: 63)​


----------

